
Ask HN: I am wasting so much of time, what can I do? - ahmedaly
Hi guys..
I am wasting so much of time, working few hours, although I have so much of work and pressure, but I am still just surfing the internet and waste time..<p>I hardly deliver jobs on time, and my clients are annoyed because of that.<p>What can I do to solve this horrible issue? Any tips pls?
======
acangiano
Consider the following three steps:

1) Pomodoro Technique. Aim for something like 14-18 pomodori per day.
(Assuming 25 minutes per pomodoro.) If you do the math you may think "oh
that's not much" but you'll be exhausted by the end of it.

2) Install Rescuetime and religiously use it to track how your time is spent
during the weekday. Use their "Stay focused" function when you are sprinting
on a pomodoro.

3) Get a second device, like a tablet, which you use for surfing, reading, and
leisure. Your laptop is no longer for that. It's exclusively for producing and
for serious work.

~~~
ktrgardiner
I second the third point. My most productive times are when I have my iPad
right next to my laptop ready and waiting for me to need the internet. If I
need to look something up I'll do so on the iPad and keep it open if I need to
refer to it or turn it off again when I'm done. I find that not switching
between windows really helps me stay in the zone. As soon as that code goes
out of sight behind a browser, it's so easy for it to go out of mind.

~~~
jergason
That idea is the first one I have seen that would justify the cost of a tablet
to me. Not just a toy or a third or .*th computer, but a device to limit your
distraction. I like that a lot.

------
janjan
In a first step you really have to find out _why_ you are wasting time!

I thought for a long time that I am kind of addicted to the internet and that
this is the reason I am wasting a lot of time there. Over the years I tried a
lot of stuff to cut down consumption but nothing really worked.

What finally helped was the realization that the excessive internet usage is
really just a sympton of more underlying problems and not the problem itself .
(For example if there is no internet, I use books instead):

I use (and still use) the internet as a way to flee from reality and all its
associated problems. Especially at work when I have a difficult project I
automatically open the browser to hide from all the problems which comes from
the project.

So in order to get to work I have to make a list of smaller task I have to do
for this project and then start with the one which is the easiest one because
this reduces the likelihood that I distract myself.

Some more infos on my specific situation:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2886218>

------
endymi0n
Okay, so this is gonna be a bit longer, but bear with me, because I think
reading this might help you.

I've been exactly where you've been. AND I did almost all the things that
people here suggest. Thought I had ADHD and took Ritalin. Thought I had a
depression and took Prozac (both of which I definitely cannot recommend, as
they screwed badly with my short term memory).

I've tried gazillions of plugins, "hacks", to-do lists and the like, only to
see that if you're smart (I assume you are because you're posting here), your
subconcious is only smarter. If there's one universal truth I got out of
these, it's: You can't shit yourself.

I've personally read Getting Things Done, The Now Habit, Eat That Frog and
consumed lots more of self-help from some of the distinguished authors there
are, including Tony Robbins, David Allen, Steven Covey, Brian Tracy, Keith
Ferrazzi, Leo Babauta etc. (just to name a few).

I can honestly say that all of those books gave me something, some pushed me
over the edge for a week, but then I slipped back into procrastination and
self-pity. So here's the deal: For some of us, it's just much harder to stay
focused on our goals and dreams. All that can and will change, but only with
the right leverage, and your missing piece of the puzzle might be a different
one that someone else needs. Anyway, I'll be listing the things from all those
excellent books above that helped me most (repeating some of the excellent
suggestions here), and finishing with my personal missing piece, that I only
received a few weeks ago.

So what helps?

\- Get rid of your TV if you have it. Completely. That's really just a
senseless time-sucker and you won't miss it within a week.

\- Babysteps, babysteps, babysteps. Taken from today's Hacker News: "I can not
emphasize how important baby steps are. They are the key to avoiding fatal
frustration. I have a law that helps define the size of subtasks: DO NOT EVER
LEAVE THE COMPUTER IF YOUR PROGRAM DOES NOT RUN." [http://all-things-andy-
gavin.com/2011/09/11/video-game-progr...](http://all-things-andy-
gavin.com/2011/09/11/video-game-programmer-method/)

\- Fighting your urge to "procrastinate" all day long leads to lots of
decision fatigue that will make everything just worse:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/21/magazine/do-you-suffer-
fro...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/21/magazine/do-you-suffer-from-
decision-fatigue.html?pagewanted=all) . The best way around this is to create
habits, as they will get you on autopilot through difficult procrastination
situations within a month. Some great thoughts on this from Leo Babauta:
<http://zenhabits.net/will/> My personal take on this: The key is starting out
VERY slow (one habit a month at the most) and keeping your expectations really
low. The habit itself needs to survive through all times and is more important
than the actual outcome. Example from me: I do exercises right before
showering, but the least I do is 5 pushups. That sounds like nothing, and
actually it isn't but I do them no matter what - drunk, late, sad, happy.
Habits will eventually carry you through everything, but you just stick to
them. Suggestions for you: Not reading e-mail after or before a certain time,
turning of the computer completely at a certain time. Stuff like that.

\- Building on that, affirmations and meditation are extremely powerful as a
habit too. I've written an article on this if you're interested:
<http://www.growinup.org/?p=5>

\- Gym and sports definitely helps your willpower, as long as you don't
discover another way of procrastination in there. It can happen ;-)

\- Knowing what you really want. Maybe you know already (I certainly did), but
you're too scared and unfocused to really take action. If you're too scared,
watch this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk0hSeQ5s_k> If you're too
unfocused, read this: <http://focusmanifesto.com/> Anyway, know what you wanna
do and where you're going.

\- All these things helped me in a way, but the final piece for me comes here
as promised. I've had a huge fight with my wife for all kinds of reasons
related to my procrastination, and she told me something I've never forgot.
I've distilled the essence of what she told me on a paper and I read it every
night. Here it is, for you all to read:

"Every time I pray, I feel you falling down this black hole, but I cannot help
you. Only YOU can do it. No amount of reading or games or [insert your
timesucker here] can fill that emptiness inside of you. So don't do stuff out
of an impulse. Do it conciously. Whatever you do, choose to do it and accept
the consequences. Don't be guilty about anything anymore - just accept that
you made your choice and be responsible. There's no need to lie to yourself.
It's just ok. Live, breathe, be gentle. There is one and one way only out of
the frustration, anger and depression: Accept your choices. Love yourself.
Leave the guild behind and FOLLOW YOUR HEART".

Since then I've been living by it and haven't gone back to bad. Truth is, I
HAVE been reading Hacker News and playing a round since then. But I chose to
do it because I felt like it. I didn't hide it, I didn't feel guilty about it.
Taking responsibility for every single thing that you do sounds harsh, but it
helps you grow enormously. Think of it: That way you also reap full honor and
appreciation for everything you do. So next time you feel that urge, just do
the following: Think about what you're about to do. What will it lead to? Will
you accept that outcome and take full responsibility? And then just do it - or
not. It works the same way if you're already in the middle of that
procrastination mess. The second you see you made an unconcious choice, make a
concious one instead. Will you continue - or stop and do something worth it?

I told you it's gonna be a pretty long post. So you finally arrived here,
congratulations. You already took the time to read it - now take the time to
do it, and you won't fail anymore. Promise.

Best,

Dominik

------
dageshi
Go Start->Run type in notepad and press enter (or equivalent on your platform)

* begin bullet pointed list
    
    
           -break down steps to achieve each bullet point
    
           -some could be as simple as "google xyz"
    

As dumb as it seems this switches your mind from "meander mode" as I call it
to "focus on work mode".

~~~
mkopinsky
You could even use (gasp!) a real notepad. The tactile effect of writing down
(and especially, crossing off) the tasks and intermediate steps by hand is not
to be underestimated. In addition, you get the benefit described by
ktrgardiner above, that switching to your task list doesn't obscure your
productive work. You always have that piece of paper staring at you reminding
you what you're working on.

~~~
nosse
I find it relaxing to actually use my calendar. If I have stuff that I can
schedule somewhere in near future, but I don't have the time to do it now,
It's lot nicer looking at my calendar than my TO DO list.

~~~
mkopinsky
A calendar or a formal todo list are both too formal for me. I use Post-It
notes, or a pad of paper on a busy day.

~~~
TuaAmin13
I use a kind of combination. I would probably be drowning in post-its
scattered about my cube at the end of the day. Outlook ToDo's are kinda
strange to use, so I picked up a steno pad and I write down all my tasks for
the day every day in the morning. I go through and put +/*/- next to each one
(after I'm done) for priority. As stuff comes up I add it to the list and
assess its priority then.

When I start to work on a task, I open up onenote and break that task in to
sub tasks that are more bite sized (a la pomodoro) that I can strikethrough
when I'm done. Strikethrough you can add to your quick bar in Office 2010.
Using onenote I can expand subtasks if I find they're too large, and if I have
to stop working on task A to go to B I know approximately where I left off.
Inserting text is difficult on paper.

When all the subtasks are done I delete it from onenote and strike it through
on the paper.

Pomodoro is a bit too rigid for me in the office where anyone in the cube farm
can interrupt you any time of the day, but it certainly did help me crunch
through my 10 page paper during my last semester in college.

~~~
mkopinsky
Nice thing about post-it notes is that I can easily steal one from the boss's
desk when he starts talking about "Can you please fix A, B, C, D, and do some
research on E". If I don't write them down right there and then, I'll never
remember all five items.

------
saadmalik01
Lots of great tips here. I'd also suggest taking the time out to talk to your
doctor. I was in a similar position as you -- my productivity fell immensely
within the last two years. After speaking with my doctor, I was diagnosed with
a minor form of ADHD. Now that I'm on some light meds (20mg Ritalin), I feel I
can focus better and get more out of my time.

------
nomdeplume
1) Force yourself into a position where doing your work will seem better than
the alternative. Since you are at home, it is automatic for you to surf the
internet. If you were working some part-time job where the other alternative
would be to chit chat with the 30 year old ladies about their ex-husband, you
would naturally adapt and find a way to do something more interesting to you
(your work?)

2) Try using a program like VitaminR, <http://www.publicspace.net/Vitamin-R/>
which acts as a timer to keep you focused. You might find that working becomes
a sort of game, and you will be less tempted to abort your work because you
can see that you only have 5 min to go.

------
cletus
The first question I need to put out there is: are you bored or simply burnt
out? This can often masquerade as an inability to concentrate. Fact is, if you
like what you do it's a lot easier to just do it.

That being said, many (most?) people benefit (or even need) a relatively
distraction-free environment. This means no TV near your computer
(particularly relevant if you work from home), stopping distractions from
other people and can go so far as cutting yourself off from HN and other prime
sources of distraction (there are various programs, plugins and extensions for
this kind of thing).

As for distractions from other people, this can take many forms. If you work
from home, it means saying that certain time blocks are for work and you're
not to be disturbed. It's easy for other people to fall into a pattern where
they'll ask you for stuff or to do stuff simply because you're there.

In my case I can't stand people walking around me, particularly behind me. I
position my monitors such that I don't really see people walking by and, where
possible, position my desk such that no one walks behind me. If that's not
possible, I at least ensure I don't have a thoroughfare behind me.

Other people can distract you by asking things they could easily find out
themselves. Joel Spolsky talked about this [1] as a reason for giving
engineers private offices. It's too easy to ask a colleague "where is X?" when
you could find it in 30 seconds thus crashing them out of "the zone".

Headphones help a lot here. Some people are distracted by music. Many will
argue they're not. Testing indicates otherwise [2]. Still I find the right
music with its distractions, at least for me, tends to trump the distractions
of other people so it's still a win. People tend to bother you less when
you're wearing headphones (it's a psychological barrier).

There's also a certain "fake it til you make it" aspect here too, which is
another way of saying that your inability to focus is the sum of many
behaviours. You probably have many bad habits and you need to change them one
at a time. Blocking distractions like HN, reddit, etc is one way of doing
this.

Another is, well, just grinning and bearing it. This can take you far but
could lead to burnout. Part of this is attitude though. If you're stuck doing
something uninteresting (or simply an uninteresting phase of something
otherwise interesting) finding little challenges and measurable milestones in
that can go a long way.

[1]: <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

[2]: [http://www.quora.com/Does-listening-to-music-while-
programmi...](http://www.quora.com/Does-listening-to-music-while-programming-
really-increase-a-programmers-performance)

~~~
kaybe
Just use the headphones without music to only get the wins from this. It's not
like anyone except you can tell the difference.

~~~
ricardobeat
I do this all the time. Unintentionally - I start working and forget to hit
"play" :)

------
oozcitak
Change your work environment if you can. I lately started working one or two
days a week at a friend's office. It worked wonders for me. I have a _lot_
less distractions this way. First of I have no coworkers there. And second,
clients call me less, only if it is really important. I suspect this is
because they actually need to look up a number to reach me, and that cuts down
a lot of noise.

------
Estragon
1) Sit down in front of your work

2) When you feel like stepping away from your work (which may be immediately),
attend to the thoughts, emotions and physical sensations you are experiencing
at that moment.

3) Report your findings here.

------
angdis
Procrastination and not getting work done can be caused MANY different things.
There is no way that a few sentences exchanged with strangers will crack this
problem.

You have to find the root cause of your problem in your own way. For some that
means seeing a counselor or talking to a loved one or mentor who understands
you.

------
antoinevg
It's counterintuitive but try reducing the amount of work you take on until
you start seeing a reduction in the amount of time you spend procrastinating.

~~~
maxhawkins
I find the same thing. My focus is much better when I remember to get away
from the work take care of myself.

At a friend's recommendation I started going to the gym when I feel myself
drifting into procrastination. I was skeptical of the benefits at first but
now it consistently clears my mind and sets me on the right track. I think it
has something to do with the dopamine release that exercise provides.

It might also be worthwhile to examine -why- you're procrastinating. In my
experience, procrastination is caused by anxiety about the project I'm working
on.

------
indrora
There's a few ways I combat this:

* Multiple desktops, each with ONE purpose. Alpha does email (in mutt over ssh) while Beta does web browsing, Delta gives me an IDE and Gamma gives system info.

* My email and my browsing are seperated. This lets me focus on email, then on browsing. Since I do a lot of web development, I run two browsers, Firefox for my normal everyday stuff and Chrome for my development.

* I use a little time-tracker. Teatimers and other such things are great for this. Since I use XFCE a lot of my development machines, I use the "Timer" plugin. The activities I dont want to do for long call 'xscreensaver-command --lock'. It forces me to get up.

* I regularly stand up, walk around, get my mind some more oxygen.

* I keep a todo list in Tomboy. + items are done, - items aren't, ? items are 'do I need to do this today'.

* When on Windows, I use The Guide on a flash drive to do my todo lists. I also keep track of time with a buzzer timer.

* I listen to music which lasts 5 minutes at a time (often chiptunes) which keeps me on task. This is a personal preference.

Your best bet is to sit down, allot yourself X minutes to chekcing email, Y
Minutes to check news and the rest is 'work' time. If you start dwadling off
on other things, stand up, take a break and just get back to what you have to
do.

------
noinput
Here's my newest workflow which hasn't totally solved the problem yet
substantially helps.

Each morning I wake up, do the dad thing, have a bowl of cereal (food is
important) and try my hardest to sort my email on the laptop/phone before
heading into my office. Inbox zero is something to be proud of when you can
keep it up. When I say sort my day, i mean not only email but take the bigger
tasks of the day and block them into my schedule around phone calls, lunch and
all. This gives me a clear overview of ONLY what im concerned of for one day,
and is very liberating when you've got more than 3-4 things on your plate at
any given time.

I start my day by leaving my calendar up on my laptop/device on my desk and
focus in 1.5hr chunks on projects at a time. If I have to bump something I
will, but try my hardest to stay super focused for that block of time. This
means I do not send email from my work machine while in that 1.5hr block
(productivity move) nor do I pick up the phone. Voicemail is there for a
reason and i can send from my laptop on the side quickly if it's important but
code/work stays visible all the time to help me get back into it quicker.

5-10 mins before that 1.5 hr block is over (changes daily of course) I notate
where im at and stop working. That's a hard thing when you're on a roll, but
it's key to feeling better about focusing. Spend 15 mins to get caught up on
email or anything I missed and the last 15 to get up, get a drink, walk
outside, etc.

I'm a week into this new routine and it's helped a lot. I stil have the
fatigue of having too much with not enough time, but teamed with a whiteboard
for the macro level, I really enjoy the day-by-day structure and feel much
more accomplished by dinner.

------
kurtm
Forgive the plug, but give my blog a visit. I've been using it to document my
struggle with procrastination and perfectionism since the beginning of the
year. The main reason I put it out there was so what I've learned could
benefit someone else. Drop me a comment if you find any of it useful. Here is
the link: <http://www.itneversleeps.net>

------
stephth
Lots of good comments I think, but before considering all those options, I
think the first thing you should try is to _push yourself_ in the "zone" [1].
To me entering the zone can be hard sometimes - my brain is inventing all
sorts of distractions, why it does that is still a mystery to me since I love
my job - but it's not that hard: I just need to _force_ myself to get in the
zone, and I do that by _ignoring my desires_ and by _getting started with my
tasks_. Once I get started, very quickly I'm in the zone, and it's quite easy,
natural and mostly enjoyable to stay inside the zone, as long as I avoid
interruptions (short breaks every hour or so are good, as long as they are
mental rest, like lying down and/or watching the clouds, short breaks are not
a good time to read hacker news).

If this fails for you, then it could be a multitude of reasons, and you should
consider some of the options recommended here (maybe change your job?).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(psychology)>

~~~
pushyoself
yes..that is an awesome approach...only for the initial 30-45 mins do you have
to kinda force yoself...once you start hacking some problems your mind will
want to keep hacking!

------
andreavaccari
I just stumbled upon this interesting article on HBR: How to become a great
finisher.

[http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/06/how_to_become_a_great_finish...](http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/06/how_to_become_a_great_finisher.html)

Rather than thinking in terms of how much time you do or should work, set your
objectives and make sure to finish what you started.

------
amorphid
First, there is nothing wrong with you. I, and it sounds many in HN, have
similar time management issues, and I choose to believe we all rock more than
not.

Second, you've chosen a path that aggravates your seemingly short attention
span. I was in a similar situation, working alone and producing very little.
After much trial and error, including trying therapy, medication, and numerous
self management techniques, hiring an assistant proved to be the simplest
solution.

My assistant helps with everything not directly related to what I do to
generate value. She schedules appointments, nags me, runs errands, and a wide
variety of more complex things. It took some practice getting used to working
with her, but my productivity shot through the roof my and more than covered
the costs of paying her. The most important part is that she works right
beside me, and I sublet a small office space for this reason.

My email is in my profile if you want more info.

------
HSO
While every situation is different, I have some issues with my work style and
concentration/focus too. Now I'm 2 weeks into an 8-week meditation program and
starting to feel its effect. Without more information and expertise, I think
this is a pretty safe bet for you.

Here are some links:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2003/09/14/magazine/is-buddhism-
good-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2003/09/14/magazine/is-buddhism-good-for-
your-health.html?pagewanted=all)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/15/health/15chen.html?pagewan...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/15/health/15chen.html?pagewanted=all)

some counterarguments:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/27/health/research/27budd.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/27/health/research/27budd.html?pagewanted=all)

I am using (the first few chapters of) "Full Catastrophe Living" with the
tapes.

Bon courage!

------
Deadsunrise
If you do it, stop masturbating and watching porn, it fucks with your head and
self discipline. Check <http://yourbrainonporn.com> and
<http://www.reddit.com/r/nofap> for more info.

------
schiptsov
$ sudo apt-get remove firefox chromium pidgin telepathy ekiga skype ^_^

update: the situation you describe indicates that you just don't like your
job. You have no joy in doing what you're supposed to do. So, consider the
possibility of changing your job to something you're really like and enjoy.

------
orochimaru
You have to find new things that excite you. Maybe switching IDEs ? Working on
Visual Studio all the time ? Try Notepad++. Working on windows all the time ?
Try linux/mac.

Working on Classical OOP languages (c++, java) all the time ? Try prototypal
oop languages like JS/Lua.

Working on too much higher level/web application stuff ? Delve into the linux
kernel.

If none of these work, take a break. By break, I mean ABSOLUTELY no computers
at all. NO BOOKS either. Go off to play some ping pong, go to a movie, or
better - go someplace where you don't do ANYTHING for around 1 week except
roaming and watching nature or any kind of beauty.

Maybe it's 1 week, maybe it's 2 - but if you really enjoy hacking - you will
find yourself raring to get back to your PC and begin hacking away after this
break.

------
happyfeet
I used to feel the same way, earlier when I was in a cushy job, waiting to get
into my own startup. And I used to search for ways to avoid procrastination,
wasting time etc.,

Then I just decided to quit! And got into my own startup. Boy!!! Now I am not
finding time to do anything that does not help my goal of building a company
ground up. I can see through my own eyes that it is just lack of a passionate
goal and a worthy cause that has just tricked my mind into surfing & wasting
time on internet.

So, my suggestion for you would be to take up a goal worthy of you. If you
want to continue in the same job revisit your goal and one that is extremely
challenging as if you are running your own company and not working for another
one. Good luck!

------
Sindrome
It seems that your issue is not that you are easily distracted or
undisciplined, but you are lacking the drive to work. You should try thinking
about what you are working for. Are you working to support your family? Build
something that will change the world? If you don't have something to work for,
then it's no surprise that you are not motivated.

If I'm wrong and you are just easily distracted, then consider getting rescue
time. I used a similar iPhone app to condition myself to work for most of the
day. After a few weeks I would feel not feel accomplished if I didn't see in
my reporting that I worked for the allotted period that day.

------
nosse
I've been struggling with my studies for years. I was supposed to graduate as
civil engineer.

Now I'm finally getting better, but it took several things:

1\. Baby steps. Spring 2010 was the first time that I understood that taking
less courses means that I have more energy per course. So I started with one,
then two, then three. Now I have five ongoing courses at the same time, and I
don't (quite) feel overwhelmed. My studies progressed last year at modest
speed that is about 1/3 of the speed usually recommended, but my grades
improved significantly.

2\. Seeing psychologist. She told me about the benefits of taking it easy at
first. And my friends didn't have to listen to all of my troubles.

3\. Doing something really interesting. I switched to mechanics. I'm
particularly into product development. I really don't seem to mind a single
course that is not so interesting if it gets me closer my goal (this was
actually a big surprise to me).

4\. No TV. But movies with friends is a big YES.

5\. Getting good IRL friends. I don't feel the need to IRC anymore.

6\. Clear shift between work and leisure. If I walk 800 meters to school and
spend there 8 hours I can count that I get something done. I might check HN
few times, but I just cannot browse the Internet for the whole day.

7\. Might seem counterintuitive, but no work on Sundays. Jews we're right.
Having at least one day a week when you just don't do anything productive can
boost your productivity a lot. And it surprisingly helps to actually have
really good time when you're not working, you might think that it drains your
energy, but it doesn't.

8\. I don't really know if it truly helps or not. But I often think about what
I want in life, and how I'm going to get there fastest.

9\. For some reason, it seems that getting older helps a little. Maybe it's
because you get a stronger feeling about wasting your life.

10\. There is no word "should". You either do, or you don't. Sometimes you
might do something. Some stuff you haven't yet started, but it's stuff you're
going to do, not something that you should do.

11\. & 12\. Make starting easy for yourself and plan what you're doing. I find
it easiest to start by planning. So I plan what I do today and I actually
start doing it tomorrow. Planning what I'm going to study tomorrow takes like
30min so it's not a biggie. I feel like I have started so it's easy to
continue. And I get sense of control of what I do. Planning counts as doing!

13\. Don't ever plan to grind through everything at one go. Those 14 hour work
days are going to ruin your motivation to the next job.

14\. Get a calendar and a clock. Use them. Then get completely rid of them
when you have a day off.

Everything here actually just boils down to three things. Remember to have
free time and make it good and remember to plan really well what you're doing.

------
Hyena
Lots of comments, but I didn't notice any questions. It would be ineffective
to prescribe a solution based on what is said because there is not much
information. All the proposals here seem to be for a problem diagnosed in the
commenter.

Where do you work? (industry, firm size, position, geographic location, etc.)

What are your coworkers like? Do you enjoy being around them?

Has the problem come up lately or has this been ongoing? Did it start with a
current project? Office organization? For as long as you remember in your
life?

What are the consequences going forward? What have they been in the past?

How old are you?

------
firefoxman1
There is an amazing (short) book called "Self Discipline in 10 Days" helped me
get over a few of those inevitable slumps/burnout periods and prevented them
for the most part since then.

Here are a few ZenHabits articles that help too: [http://zenhabits.net/how-to-
defeat-burnout-and-stay-motivate...](http://zenhabits.net/how-to-defeat-
burnout-and-stay-motivated/) [http://zenhabits.net/the-lazy-manifesto-do-less-
then-do-even...](http://zenhabits.net/the-lazy-manifesto-do-less-then-do-even-
less/)

------
nuiloa
This is probably the best thing I've read on the subject:

<http://www.wickedfire.com/1279950-post39.html>

Not sure of the original source, but it's just a paragraph or so, easier than
reading a whole book. Some discussion of it on reddit here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/seduction/comments/h7cce/the_purpose...](http://www.reddit.com/r/seduction/comments/h7cce/the_purpose_of_this_document_is_to_provide_you/)

------
badclient
Is it a chronic problem or something more recent?

If you are thinking a lot and have unresolved issues in your mind, get a
notepad and write out everything EXACTLY as your mind is thinking of them. You
don't have to do any analysis just because you are writing. Keep writing until
you have nothing else to write about. You should find yourself thinking a lot
less about those unresolved issues now that you've taken inventory of them by
writing.

------
Luff
I've always had trouble finishing projects, no matter if it's for school, work
or hobby. When I run out of interesting problems, I just stop caring.

The easiest way I'm able to finish things is by working with others. People I
care about, and who in turn cares about getting the work done. I.e. caring by
proxy. [1]

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_neuron>

------
mattm
I was recently in the same position.

I was bored and not doing what I really wanted to do. I was suppressing my
dreams and taking the safe (and boring) path.

------
ct
Before you go to sleep write down on a post it note ONE thing you want to get
done and put it on your monitor. Tomorrow first thing work on that ONE thing
and get it done. After a while add one more additional thing to have TWO
things to get done tomorrow. And finally once you've mastered completing two
things a day, add another for a max of THREE things. Good luck!

------
gte910h
Think about an emergency vacation. Will fix things to just get away from it,
no internet connectivity, etc. I love short cruises for this.

------
ahmedaly
Hey guys... thanks to all of you for these great tips.. I started to use
<http://www.rememberthemilk.com/> since yesterday, and it put me under
pressure that I have a TO DO list, that I must finish on time.

I never used such an app before, which is very important to remind that you
have something to do.

------
stretchwithme
Create a new pattern to replace some of the patterns you want to change.

Changing an existing pattern is much harder than starting a new one. Strong
associations in your brain link things together.

Creating new pathways may not be as easy as following old ones, but is more
flexible. And it helps keep your brain young.

------
Yxven
I downloaded the leechblock plugin for firefox to block certain websites
during working hours. Now, whenever I load hacker news (or whatever) during
working hours it forwards me to a failure motivational poster. It has actually
helped me a lot.

------
Mz
My standard answer for these type questions: Look to your health. Eat right,
exercise, consider that you may have hidden health issues. Getting healthier
has done a lot for my ability to focus, be productive and all that.

Best of luck.

------
toblender
Read the book "War of Art". What you are experiencing is "resistance".

<http://toblender.com/comic/resistance-the-war-of-art/>

------
pknerd
Read EAT THAT FROG by Brain Tracy, it would surely change your life.

------
whichdan
Are you in a position to set better deadlines? If you know you can work X
hours per day, try to schedule around that, rather than assuming you can
suddenly work X + 2 hours per day.

------
dadads
It is possible that you either secretly don't like the work that you are
doing, or that you secretly don't believe you are capable of completing the
work.

------
adam_albrecht
If you're on a Mac, check out Self-Control. Great application.

<http://visitsteve.com/made/selfcontrol/>

------
ivix
Try shifting your work hours. I find i get much more done late at night. It
might not be healthy, but it works in a pinch.

------
gte910h
Read 2 books:

1.Getting things Done

2.The Now Habit

If it's just getting mired up in what to do, the first will help

If you have agreed to do silly things, the second one will.

------
nikcub
find a partner to work with. many people can't work on their own and need
somebody to work with and spur on etc.

don't stress about it - happens to everybody

------
georgieporgie
I'll repeat what I said the last time this came up: consider that it may be
depression. Depression can cause ADHD-like symptoms. It can creep up on you
slowly, so you don't even realize you've become depressed. And it can be very,
very hard to get out of on your own.

Aside from that, the Pomodoro technique helps me quite a lot. Not only do the
25-minute stretches provide a clear, definite period of focus, getting
yourself to think about tasks in 25 minute chunks _forces_ you to more deeply
plan how you'll spend your time. Often, we don't get started on tasks because
we feel overwhelmed, because we don't have an actual plan or scope. As a side
benefit, I'm seeing my time estimation skills getting better as I work on
this.

~~~
jeffool
I recently lost my job (unrelated to work performance) and I have to say, I
was so damn happy. Like cletus mentioned, I was burned out, and just generally
unhappy in life because of it. Now I'm happier, job hunting, and learning Java
because I want to make a game for the fun of it.

I don't know where my next paycheck is coming from, but god I'm smiling.

(Yes, that in itself causes some awkward feelings, but I'm dealing.)

------
pointyhat
Lots of people say "read this", "read that", "following this technique".
That's just attaching yourself to the problem in a stronger way.

I say take a holiday somewhere nice and peaceful without a computer or book in
sight. Just sit and think. Let the noise in the mind pass.

------
lwat
Study Buddhism - you'll stop worrying about it.

